
Ask HN: What is the happiest moment in your life? - aml183
In times like this when everything is so depressing, I wanted to ask what is the happiest moment in your life.
======
throwaway888abc
Mountains, climbing, spouse, family, friends

------
petermartinla
great post. need a while to think about this. will return back later.

